# Unfair moments!!!



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ok this is suppose to be a positive thread all and just for laughs. 


One thing my spouse does that will irritate me at times is when he shoves my face in his crotch. Of course if I did the same... it wouldn't have the same effect on him as it does me.... lol 



Talk about unfair..... 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm only 5ft tall so I have to do ALOT of reaching to put things away, etc. Seems as though when I'm stretching up with my hands full of big glass bowls... he goes in for a good groping  Not a damn thing I can do but giggle and wiggle... After all, I don't want to drop my good glass mixing bowls... hehe


----------



## dixieangel (Jun 28, 2012)

lol....

my first marriage, i couldn't bend over with my husband around...every single time he'd be right there grabbing my hips..i swear...


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

dixieangel said:


> lol....
> 
> my first marriage, i couldn't bend over with my husband around...every single time he'd be right there grabbing my hips..i swear...


Oh how could I forget that one????


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Oh, I get all of those things above. Must be a man thing. I do know I would be worried if all these things stopped..


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Of course I "cop a feel" if he's up on a ladder too... Hanging Christmas lights can get interesting...


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

Yeah, we are settng up new computers at home & hubby just came & asked me how big my hard drive was.
I had to turn around & grab his crotch & say 'This big, baby'..


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol nice one bella.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

Bellavista said:


> Yeah, we are settng up new computers at home & hubby just came & asked me how big my hard drive was.
> I had to turn around & grab his crotch & say 'This big, baby'..


:rofl: love it


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

you guys are hilarious.....I dont get any of that....but love reading your posts about it LOL


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

When I am completely exhausted at the end of work week and laying down to sleep, he wants to have a wild one and if I refuse he'll say "just lie down and relax I'll take care of every thing lol: He really does take care and make sure I don't have to move at all. Some times I'm half asleep or fall asleep half way and don't remember the climax. Now I don't know if this is unfair to me or him??


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol trenton!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hellioness (Jul 6, 2012)

Everytime I'm on the phone, be it work or personal and hubby is in the room, he takes that opportunity to turn into a perv because he knows I can't do much about it and thinks it's HILARIOUS if I get flustered and start stumbling over my words...jerk.


----------

